# Check my check list Please!



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I will be getting my first goats in a few weeks, Nigerian Dwarf Does from three different farms.

I have bought books and done extensive research getting ready. I have put together an "On Hand" list of supplies and equipment. Please look it over for me and critique. Nothing is as good as experience; I am counting on yours for help.

Thanks in advance.

Christie

*Housing & General Equipment:
*
A really really really good fence
Water Trough
Grain and Hay Feeders
Shelter
Bedding (dusted with Diatomaceous Earth)
Mineral Block and Mineral Block Holder <~~Click for DIY Plans
Collars
Leads
Small Dish Pan, Water, Bleach, Old Towels for Disinfecting Equipment

*Grooming:
*
Scissors
Brush
Baby Wipes
Hair Clippers
Hoof Trimmers, File and Pick
Livestock Shampoo

*First Aide & Wound Care:
*
Baking Soda (to restore rumen pH)
Milk of Magnesia (for constipation or bloat)
Kaopectate or Pepto-Bismol (to treat scours)
Children's Aspirin (for pain, fever and inflammation)
Children's Benadryl (for allergies, stings, runny noses and cough)
Mineral Oil (a few drops in each ear for mite control)
Digital Thermometer (2)
Vaseline
Q-tips
Electrolytes (for dehydration)
Di-Methox (for prevention and treatment of Coccidiosis)
Activated Charcoal (for poisoning and toxicity)
Tube / Feeding Kit
Drench Syringe
Probios or FastTrack
Nutri-Drench (nutrient supplement)
Disposable Gloves
Peroxide
Alcohol (liquid and prep wipes)
Witch Hazel
Tea Tree Oil
Betadine
Neosporin
Diaper Rash Ointment (for small abrasions)
Hemorrhoid Cream (for swelling and topical inflammation)
Blood Stop (Clotting) Powder
Gauze and Bandage Tape
Feminine Sanitary Pads
Duct Tape
Blunt Bandage Scissors
Sharp Surgical Scissors
Disposable Razors (to clean around wounds)
7% Iodine
Blu-Kote
Terramycin Eye Ointment (for pink-eye and eye injuries)
AD&E Paste

*Vaccines, Wormers and Injectables: 
*
Health Records, Clipboard and Pen
20 ga. 1/2 inch Needles
18 ga. 1 inch Needles
Syringes (3cc, 10cc & 60cc)
CD/T Vaccine OTC
Penicillin OTC
Bio-Mycin 200 (Antibiotic effect for respiratory infections) OTC
Fortified B Vitamin Complex (for Thiamine B1) OTC
Vitamin B Complex plus (for Cobalt B12) OTC
Ivomec/Ivomec Plus Administared Orally(does not kill tapeworms) OTC
Safeguard OTC
CMPK Injectable (to treat hypocalcemia mainly in pregnant or lactating does) OTC
Epinephrine (In case of shock when administering other medications) Rx Only
Bo-Se Injectable (for selenium deficiency) Rx Only


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy cow, you are incredibly thorough! What lucky goats to be coming to live with such a thoughtful and prepared person!  the only thing that stood out for me that I think you should change is the mineral block. Goats really need loose, granular minerals. Make sure you find one that is formulated for goats. I really like Mana Pro Goat Minerals, but there are lots out there to choose from. 

If you live in a copper deficient area you may need to consider copper boluses too. If you search this site you'll find lots of info on the subject. Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

MissyParkerton said:


> Holy cow, you are incredibly thorough! What lucky goats to be coming to live with such a thoughtful and prepared person!  the only thing that stood out for me that I think you should change is the mineral block. Goats really need loose, granular minerals. Make sure you find one that is formulated for goats. I really like Mana Pro Goat Minerals, but there are lots out there to choose from.
> 
> If you live in a copper deficient area you may need to consider copper boluses too. If you search this site you'll find lots of info on the subject. Good luck with your new babies!


Thank you for your reply, I will spend more time looking into minerals and suppliers in my area.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like Manna Pro minerals, personally, but a good cattle mineral will work as well.  

You are going to be an amazing goat momma!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is one extensive prep list!
I agree on the use of loose minerals over the block....they just can't lick enough to get what they need.
Also...baby aspirin is not an effective dose for pain or fever reduction at only 81mg.....it takes much more. The recommended dose is 325mg per 10lbs.
A scale to get accurate weights for dosing meds is a very good thing to have.... and because there are only 3 little goats coming to live with you, I suggest using 2 of the 2 gallon pails for water, easily reached by small goats and easily cleaned, I keep 2 pails per pen with mine, filled a minimum of 2-3x a day and dumped and filled if thgere are floaties in them 

The only grooming my goats get are a thorough brushing, trims or shaves in the summer, hoof trims....no baths, to me theres no need to stress them with water, the brushing is enjoyed by each and if my bucks are very dirty from being bucky, I will bath them before I clip them to save my clipper blades


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thiamine : ) get from your vet.. cd antitoxin and tetanus antitoxin...order from jeffers.. Selenium vit. e gel is you live in an aea where you need to supplement..also from jeffers..


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Thiamine : ) get from your vet.. cd antitoxin and tetanus antitoxin...order from jeffers.. Selenium vit. e gel is you live in an aea where you need to supplement..also from jeffers..


would I use selenium vitamin e gel in lieu of injectable Bo-Se?
I like not having to get a script is the gel easily administered?


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Thiamine : ) get from your vet.. cd antitoxin and tetanus antitoxin...order from jeffers.. Selenium vit. e gel is you live in an aea where you need to supplement..also from jeffers..


CRAP!
I had cd antitoxin and tetanus antitoxin written down and forgot to type them on my list...THANKS!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you would one or the other...not both : ) the gel is easy..they like it a lot...but you have to give it more often..Im fairly new on using selenium myself..I chose the gel for less chance of over dosing... Bought a bunch from Jeffers....goat-link.com has a great list of things that are a must have and things that are nice to have..might take a look and compare to your list...: ) but yours seems pretty full


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

liz said:


> That is one extensive prep list!
> I agree on the use of loose minerals over the block....they just can't lick enough to get what they need.
> Also...baby aspirin is not an effective dose for pain or fever reduction at only 81mg.....it takes much more. The recommended dose is 325mg per 10lbs.
> A scale to get accurate weights for dosing meds is a very good thing to have.... and because there are only 3 little goats coming to live with you, I suggest using 2 of the 2 gallon pails for water, easily reached by small goats and easily cleaned, I keep 2 pails per pen with mine, filled a minimum of 2-3x a day and dumped and filled if thgere are floaties in them
> ...


Thank you soooo much, enough fresh water has been a fret of mine. We will be running water lines out there but the goats will get here first. Tote...tote. That is my new song. 

I think I may have a source for a good scale, and have been wondering if I should try to get it. You just helped me decide.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I think you maybe able to use *High level Vit B complex* instead of the multiple Vit B's listed. It's injectable, inexpensive and otc. I also like the *CMPK D3 drench* before and after kidding. I wouldn't bother with a livestock specific shampoo. I see a lot of people using plain dawn dishwashing soap. I use 22g or 23g needles for cdt and other subq injections. They are only .25 cents with the syringes at my local pharmacy.

It was mentioned all ready about loose minerals. You can usually find an inexpensive cattle mineral that will suit your goat's requirements.

If you take good care of them, they shouldn't need a lot of intervention. I have 19 goats right now and more kids on the way. I have most of the items that you have listed on hand, just not all for it special for the goats. You certainly do not need every item on the list on hand before you get them. I would priortize the list and add a little at a time. You may have a lot of the stuff around the house all ready.

You are very well prepared with that list for most health issue of a goat and a lot of human health issues. Good luck!


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I think you maybe able to use *High level Vit B complex* instead of the multiple Vit B's listed. It's injectable, inexpensive and otc. I also like the *CMPK D3 drench* before and after kidding. I wouldn't bother with a livestock specific shampoo. I see a lot of people using plain dawn dishwashing soap. I use 22g or 23g needles for cdt and other subq injections. They are only .25 cents with the syringes at my local pharmacy.
> 
> It was mentioned all ready about loose minerals. You can usually find an inexpensive cattle mineral that will suit your goat's requirements.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your reply. I am on a learning curve and hoping to one day be a bit more proactive than reactive. Just learning and just starting out my biggest fear is bio-security merging 3 herd animals in just a few days. As I learn and become more established I hope this settles out some. I would so much more prefer to know "my" herd and treat only when needed. I am however scared slap to death of not being ready when the first ones get here. You are so very correct, one thing my husband and I discussed when going over the list is how many things got robbed from the house...how many were on hand MUST haves and how many could wait a bit...holy moly I havent even started on my Milking Equipment list yet.

PS if Dawn is good enough for the live-in dog it is good enough for the outside goats, that is if I ever really do bathe em.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I have my boys on the back of our property, the water spigot is about 200 feet away. I bought a roll of the hard plastic hose that is for Rainbird sprinkler systems. You can buy whatever ends and connectors you need for it. I just hook that in to my spigot and on the other end is a Y with shutoffs. One side has a 15 foot hose that keeps my waterer full with a float valve (a plastic 50 gallon barrel cut in half) The other has a 50 foot hose for using a sprinkler to water in the summertime. It all has to be disconnected and the plastic trough turned over in the winter so nothing freezes and breaks. Somethink like that may work until you can get water out to your goat area. 
I lke it because I can go somewhere and not have to worry that they will run out of water during the middle of summer. I have to scrub it out about every 3 days. I shut off their float and clean it in the evening when they've used up most of the water.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay!!!! It gets hot here fast in a few months, that is good info to have.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone did their research!!! 
Good job and good luck!! 
Your goats will be extremely happy and extremely well cared for!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Loose mineral feeders made with 4 inch ABM pipe. These have W fitting on the bottom. They cost about $10.00 a peice to make.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Loose mineral feeders made with 4 inch ABM pipe. These have W fitting on the bottom. They cost about $10.00 a peice to make.


Heck yeah!!! That is awesome and doenst look too hard to build, would you be willing to share details on construction?


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^ nice looking animal btw :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

FussBudget said:


> ^^^ nice looking animal btw :thumbup:


Thank you, she's my husbands. He's into weird ears and nutty personalities. It took me a while to work out a truce with her.

I'll get better pictures of the mineral feeders while it's light tomorrow. They are really easy, just buy the pieces, cut the length of pipe you want off with a hacksaw, and glue them together.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Thank you, she's my husbands. He's into weird ears and nutty personalities. It took me a while to work out a truce with her.
> 
> I'll get better pictures of the mineral feeders while it's light tomorrow. They are really easy, just buy the pieces, cut the length of pipe you want off with a hacksaw, and glue them together.


Thank you, I will appreciate the close up pictures...the problem I had with loose minerals was waste, seems like ya'll have a great fix.

My husband can relate he says I have a magnet for screwed up animals. I have a Pit who thinks he is a lap dog and a little furry thing that thinks she is a guard dog. My chickens come running when I walk thru the yard. Now, he is looking forward to watching me and the goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is Barbara Gene's story. She's 3 this year.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Here is Barbara Gene's story. She's 3 this year.
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


I just fell head over hoof in <3 with Barbara Gene!

:lovey:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ugh reading a complete list of (literally) not even 1/4 of the medications, feed, supplies, etc makes me double think my expensive hobby!! I can literally pick out the prices on almost all of those items in your list. Lol


----------



## spincaster (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Christie! This is my first post and it is good to see I'm not alone! Your list looks very similar to the one I put together last spring before my two does arrived. Here are a couple of ideas I tried and would like to share with you: 
1. I keep bags of goat and chicken feed in 20 gal. aluminum trash cans with tight fitting lids. It's a second line of defense in case a "Houdini" goat gets into the feed storage area. I also leave a right-size scoop (which can be just a re-purposed yogurt container) in each open bag, so it's handy.
2. A big, light aluminum grain scoop-shovel and a broom works great for bean clean-up.
3. One of my girls is a kicker, so (to save face, literally) I made goat hobbles to use while shearing out of webbing and wide velcro.
4. My husband made an 2'x6'x18" high rectangular platform for climbing and naps. We hung a tether-ball sized yellow ball buoy with chain (from our old sailing gear stash) on a rafter high above the platform, thinking they might like to "bop" it for fun. No takers. The ball turned out to be the perfect place to hang a v-shaped bough of doug fir for them to reach up and munch. They LOVE it!

I wish you many happy hours with your new goat gals! Goats are incredible, sweet animals, who love their people......especially when they take good care like you!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I was able to nab a few large wooden wire spools from the electric company when they were re-wiring the poles in my town. Hubby screwed a piece of plywood to the top to cover up the holes. My boys love to play king of the mountain on them or take naps there. Anything you can find to enrich their environment vertically (and safely) will make your new girls very happy!


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Goathiker following your lead I picked up some PVC stuff at Lowes today to make a loose mineral feeder, pictures coming soon!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, I was delivering a kid this evening and hubby was about ready to eat the walls when I came in to make dinner. Here mine are. PVC will draw more moisure because of being white and creating condensation. They still work well as long as they are inside the shelter. If you put a cup of DE inside first so that it partally fills the extra bottom part, it will draw a lot of the moisure out too.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Sorry, I was delivering a kid this evening and hubby was about ready to eat the walls when I came in to make dinner. Here they are. PVC will draw more moisure because of being white and creating condensation. They still work well as long as they are insde the shelter.


Hope your kidding went well and dinner was warm and filling.

I could hang it just inside the shelter under the lean-to that would also save it from rain and heavy Alabama dews.

I impressed THE Man with the contraption I built in Lowes 

Thank you so much for the advice and the idea.

I have yet to introduce myself to you, my name is Christie.
Are you on Facebook?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The kidding ended with a single doeling.
I don't have a facebook page for my farm. I would be happy to PM you either my e-mail or my cell phone so that we can text. 

I am Jill, I raise pack wethers and have a few does. We live close to the beach so, I do alot of training there.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I am still learning...dang there is A LOT to learn
What is a pack wether and what is their purpose?


*Wait, I think it just sunk in. PACK wether, like toting gear. WAY cool.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's it camping and pack trailing.


----------

